# Ted Danson joining the cast of CSI



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

US Magazine is reporting that Ted Danson will replace Laurence Fishburne on the cast of CSI.

Washington Post story.

And, Inside TV @ EW

I have to say I like this move. I found myself liking 'Ray Langston' at times, and at other times completely uninterested in him. I didn't like the progression from University Professor to Crime Lab Go To Guy in a matter of episodes. And the story line with the serial killer who wouldn't die didn't really capture me. It was good the first time around - the subsequent times through the storyline didn't thrill me.

I haven't seen any of Ted Danson's more recent work, but I think he's a good actor who could fit in really well with the cast that's already assembled. Obviously alot depends on the character they have written for him, but in my minds eye, I can see this being a good fit and refreshing the series a little bit.

That's my hope anyway.  CSI is one of the staples around our house, and it was at times tough to watch last season, so hopefully they can regroup and recover some of their lost popularity!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From The Hollywood Reporter:


> Ted Danson is joining CBS' flagship "CSI: Crime Scene Investigation."
> 
> The former "Cheers" star replaces Laurence Fishburne as the new team leader....
> 
> ...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok, mods would you combine the two threads.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

He's OK in some roles, but he gave me the creeps in both "Body Heat" and "The Onion Field".


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm not sure about this one. I haven't liked his last couple of roles, they were too harsh and too hard smoking. I heard he wanted to get right of Sam Malone as his image, but ...

I'll certainly give him a try, I like the series too much. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm not to sure what to think of this one just yet. 
I like the fact that he is coming in a Supervisor and not some low level CSI (as Langston was) who acts like a supervisor. However, they have to be careful not to make his character to much like Grissom otherwise that will possibly turn viewers off.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll keep an open mind on this and see how it plays out. At least the writers realized their mistake of replacing the lab supervisor with a rookie and didn't make the same mistake twice.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> I'm not sure about this one. I haven't liked his last couple of roles, *they were too harsh and too hard smoking*. I heard he wanted to get right of Sam Malone as his image, but ...
> 
> I'll certainly give him a try, I like the series too much.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking too harsh wouldn't play well in CSI... so hopefully they've created a character that can be NOT Sam Malone but at the same time not be so over the top that the character is unenjoyable.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Very interesting choice.... but said... he comming in as an experienced CSI, in a management supervisor role.. that is going to help a lot.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Have I missed something but what happened to Katherine? She was the shift super and I know she, the actor, was planning to leave after this coming season.

From my android


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I like this idea.

Really enjoyed his work on Damages.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

seern said:


> Have I missed something but what happened to Katherine? She was the shift super and I know she, the actor, was planning to leave after this coming season.
> 
> From my android


They announced a couple weeks ago... The character is going to transition into a lesser on-screen role. (Same announcement about Fishbern leaving)


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

SayWhat? said:


> He's OK in some roles, but he gave me the creeps in both "_Body Heat_" and "_The Onion Field_".


When then he's in the right show for that creepy stuff.

BTW, I think he's a nice addition. Wonder what kind of fault they're going to give his character?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Drucifer said:


> I think he's a nice addition. Wonder what kind of fault they're going to give his character?


Maybe they'll make him a Red Sux fan. That's quite a character fault (and something Danson can do based on past parts).


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

"Sometimes you want to go where everybody kills a friend."- Borrowed from a friend


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Drucifer said:


> Wonder what kind of fault they're going to give his character?


He'll be psycho about making sure his hairpiece covers his bald spot.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Looking forward to it. Liked him in _Cheers_, loved him in _Becker_ and _Damages_. As long as the writing is good, I expect him to hit this one out of the park.


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> He's OK in some roles, but he gave me the creeps in both "Body Heat" and "The Onion Field".


This is a bad choice for CSI . And I thought Laurence Fishburne was a bad choice this is just as bad of a choice !


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

No matter what role he plays, I still have him type-casted in my head as Sam. I grew up watching Cheers, over and over and over. 
I am catching up with the Bored to Death series and I still just look at him as an aging bartender.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> I like this idea.
> 
> Really enjoyed his work on Damages.


Agreed. He showed a pretty good depth in that role, so as far as his acting goes, I believe he's got the goods. It'll really come down to how the writers mesh with his style.....


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

armophob said:


> No matter what role he plays, I still have him type-casted in my head as Sam. I grew up watching Cheers, over and over and over.
> I am catching up with the Bored to Death series and I still just look at him as an aging bartender.


While I've seen every episode of Cheers over and over (and still watch it even today occasionally) every time I see Ted Danson, I can not help but think "3 Men and a Baby". While I am going to be willing and give him a chance, I'm not sure if I can get the idea of out my head that He, Nick, & Brass will break out and sing "Good Night Sweetheart" anytime they get together.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Thought I'd revive this thread and see what people think of Ted Danson on CSI now that we're a few episodes into the season.

We're thoroughly enjoying him. Always like him as an actor, and his character is really interesting. It works much better than Lawrence Fishburne's character did. DB comes in as an established boss, and he's taken charge from the get go (in his own unique way). We're enjoying this season of CSI much more than we did the previous 2 - maybe even as much as we have any of the previous seasons of CSI.


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Thought I'd revive this thread and see what people think of Ted Danson on CSI now that we're a few episodes into the season.
> 
> We're thoroughly enjoying him. Always like him as an actor, and his character is really interesting. It works much better than Lawrence Fishburne's character did. DB comes in as an established boss, and he's taken charge from the get go (in his own unique way). We're enjoying this season of CSI much more than we did the previous 2 - maybe even as much as we have any of the previous seasons of CSI.


I will have to say I was wrong about Ted .He is way better than Fishburn on the show . Ted is doing a great job .


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

I am liking Danson on CSI..

The writers have given him a certian charm that works well on the show.....


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Really enjoying it.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Took a couple episodes to shake his role on "Bored to Death" which was not very far from all of his other roles. 
But I am adjusting.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

cj9788 said:


> I am liking Danson on CSI..
> 
> The writers have given him a certian charm that works well on the show.....


So far his character is rather plain.

For the record, are the writers brains on long a holiday or something?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

OK, my niece likes the young man who play's Danson's son on this show. The kid is a basketball player in college. My niece thinks he's cute. Of course, this is the same niece who's obsessed with all things Justin Bieber, which allowed me to tease her when Bieber's character got shot and killed on CSI last year.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Drucifer said:


> So far his character is rather plain.


IMHO, I think that is part of his charm.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> IMHO, I think that is part of his charm.


I agree. He's quirky, and strange, and plain and it all makes him really likable.


----------

